# Airplay depuis Android sur Apple TV



## PaulineElsa (5 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai besoin de votre aide, impossible pour l'instant de trouver une solution à mon pb après de nombreuses heures de recherche !

J'ai tout récemment acheté une apple tv afin de pouvoir utiliser la fonction airplay. En effet, j'étais auparavant abonnée freebox et je m'étais habituée à cette fonction très pratique pour regarder des films. Par le biais de bubbleupnp je pouvais envoyer les vidéos directement de la bibliothèque de ma tablette Samsung (modèle galaxy note 10.1 édition 2014) sur la TV sans aucun pb. 
J'ai cru qu'il en serait de même avec la apple tv que j'ai achetée suite à un changement d'opérateur internet pour retrouver les mêmes avantages !

Cependant je n'arrive à envoyer aucune vidéo quelle que soit l'application utilisée : Bubbleupnp ne reconnaît pas l'apple tv, Allcast ne m'affiche qu'un écran noir et une icône de chargement lorsque je clique sur l'un des fichiers vidéos de ma bibliothèque (mais même lorsqu'on laisse charger rien ne se passe), Zappo appleTVmedia n'affiche pas les fichiers vidéos stockés en interne et ne laisse pas la possibilité de lire ceux contenus dans ma micro SD (affichés pourtant) sur la apple tv.... bref impossible d'arriver au résultat tant attendu !!

C'est très frustrant,  d'autant que tout marchait parfaitement avec bubbleupnp + freebox... auriez vous une solution ? Sachant que c'est vraiment le airplay vidéo qui m'intéresse le +.

Et sachant aussi que sans être au niveau 0 je ne suis pas une pro de l'informatique 

Merci beaucoup !!!


----------

